# Miami Archbar mock-up



## bentwoody66 (May 11, 2018)

The current state of affairs with my Grail.










Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Robertriley (May 11, 2018)

Those wood rims look GREAT!


----------



## bentwoody66 (May 11, 2018)

Would like to find a pair of these in usable condition



Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bentwoody66 (May 11, 2018)

And a bracket like this for my light



Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bentwoody66 (May 11, 2018)

And a horn like this



Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bentwoody66 (May 11, 2018)

Robertriley said:


> Those wood rims look GREAT!



Thanks, could not have happened without your help. And lots of work.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bentwoody66 (May 11, 2018)

I'm not real sure about the 14 tooth sprocket yet. It will pedal easy though. Kinda like the second style better though. Opinions?





Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bentwoody66 (May 11, 2018)

Robertriley said:


> Those wood rims look GREAT!



That is Minwax Provencial stain and Howard Feed and Wax orange oil and beeswax.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ohmybike (May 12, 2018)

i want, it want, want it.... great bike


----------



## cyclingday (May 12, 2018)

Wow!
It's looking magnificent!
I love how symmetrical the truss bridge is on the frame.
To me, this is the definitive characteristic of the arch bar bikes.
Without that symmetry, they just look like a hastily added afterthought. With it, they look like a well planned design.
Call it, Feng Shui?
I don't know, but that's just me.
Great looking project!


----------



## Freqman1 (May 12, 2018)

Looking good Ken. Just curious what badge was on it originally. What badge you gonna put on it? V/r Shawn


----------



## bentwoody66 (May 12, 2018)

Freqman1 said:


> Looking good Ken. Just curious what badge was on it originally. What badge you gonna put on it? V/r Shawn



That's the big mystery, here is the ghosting on the paint originally 




Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bentwoody66 (May 12, 2018)

No one knows that badge profile Shawn

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bentwoody66 (May 12, 2018)

Patric mentioned Hudson, not a center drive bottom bracket so Merkel is out. Would love to find that o.g. badge!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Goldenindian (May 12, 2018)

“Large variety of special brand bicycles”



Keep those eyes peeled......could be anything...
Your bicycle is looking GREAT! Thanks for sharing the pictures..can’t wait for further updates.


----------



## catfish (May 12, 2018)

Goldenindian said:


> “Large variety of special brand bicycles”
> View attachment 805827
> Keep those eyes peeled......could be anything...
> Your bicycle is looking GREAT! Thanks for sharing the pictures..can’t wait for further updates.




Great info !!!


----------



## Freqman1 (May 15, 2018)

From my FM article here are the Miami brands I found:
Flying Merkel
Elco
Racycle
Ray
Miami
Rami
Hudson/Hudsonia
Standard
Latonia
Star
Crimson Flyer

Private label—Arrow, Savage, Mead, New England, Navy, Black Beauty*

*Debate exists whether Miami built any Black Beauty badged bikes

V/r Shawn


----------



## hoofhearted (May 15, 2018)




----------



## bentwoody66 (May 15, 2018)

Standard also

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## hoofhearted (May 15, 2018)

bentwoody66 said:


> *Standard* also
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Freqman1 (May 15, 2018)

I had "Standard" --edited. Musselman is a new one though! V/r Shawn


----------



## cyclingday (May 15, 2018)

It seems like having a three screw hole badge would narrow the search down quite a bit.
How many Miami badges had a three screw attachment?


----------



## bentwoody66 (May 15, 2018)

cyclingday said:


> It seems like having a three screw hole badge would narrow the search down quite a bit.
> How many Miami badges had a three screw attachment?



None that anyone knows of[emoji45][emoji22][emoji22][emoji22][emoji22][emoji22]

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bentwoody66 (May 15, 2018)

Freqman1 said:


> I had "Standard" --edited. Musselman is a new one though! V/r Shawn



I've seen that one only in pictures Shawn. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclingday (May 15, 2018)

What pops into my mind, looking at the ghost line of where the badge was, is Yale.
Is that possible though?


----------



## bentwoody66 (May 15, 2018)

cyclingday said:


> What pops into my mind, looking at the ghost line of where the badge was, is Yale.
> Is that possible though?



It just doesn't fit. This will probably haunt me forever.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclingday (May 15, 2018)

Those damn badge collectors! Lol!
The least they could've done, was scribbled the name down, on the nice fresh surface that was left behind after they snagged the badge.


----------



## Freqman1 (May 15, 2018)

I'm guessing it has to be a private label badge for a hardware store or something similar. One day someone will find an oddball badge on a Miami frame and your riddle will be solved! V/r Shawn


----------



## bricycle (May 15, 2018)

bentwoody66 said:


> And a horn like thisView attachment 805499
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk




I still have that horn for sale....


----------



## bricycle (May 15, 2018)

bentwoody66 said:


> That's the big mystery, here is the ghosting on the paint originally View attachment 805791
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk



Yale?


----------



## bentwoody66 (May 15, 2018)

bricycle said:


> I still have that horn for sale....



Sent a p.m.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bentwoody66 (May 15, 2018)

Almost looks like Donnie Darko model[emoji12]







bricycle said:


> Yale?




Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## catfish (May 15, 2018)

cyclingday said:


> Those damn badge collectors! Lol!
> The least they could've done, was scribbled the name down, on the nice fresh surface that was left behind after they snagged the badge.




I know right!


----------



## catfish (May 15, 2018)

You can add Sam-Sco to the list of names.


----------



## cyclingday (May 15, 2018)

Calling all the badge collectors, to look through your stash to determine which badges had a three point attachment system.
There couldn't have been that many, and that would narrow down the search considerably.


----------



## hoofhearted (May 15, 2018)

*
Badge Collecting Etiquette ... when peeling a beautiful
badge from a perfectly good antique bicycle ... always
detail the headtube by gently sanding  the ''ghost'' away 
with 320 sandpaper ... followed by 600 grit ... rub area
with one-half of a potato ... then do a decent water wash.

Use Krylon Matte Clear Finish to delay future rusting.*


----------



## bricycle (May 15, 2018)

hoofhearted said:


> *Badge Collecting Etiquette ... when peeling a beautiful
> badge from a perfectly good antique bicycle ... always
> detail the headtube by gently sanding  the ''ghost'' away
> with 320 sandpaper ... followed by 600 grit ... rub area
> ...



Patric, you kill me....


----------



## cyclingday (May 15, 2018)

bentwoody66 said:


> It just doesn't fit. This will probably haunt me forever.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk




Yeah, this one could be in the cold case file for awhile.
I'd be half tempted to just design my own badge around that pattern, and send it over to Nostalgic Reflections in Verdale, Washington and have them make you a place holder that can stump the experts for years to come.
If you really wanted to get crazy, you could commission a jeweler to make you an investment cast piece out of sterling silver.
Then you wouldn't even care if you ever found the original badge. Lol!


----------



## bentwoody66 (May 15, 2018)

catfish said:


> You can add Sam-Sco to the list of names.
> 
> View attachment 807591 View attachment 807592 View attachment 807593



OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65 (May 15, 2018)

catfish said:


> You can add Sam-Sco to the list of names.
> 
> View attachment 807591 View attachment 807592 View attachment 807593



That's one bad-a$$ badge. First time seeing it


----------



## bentwoody66 (May 15, 2018)

catfish said:


> You can add Sam-Sco to the list of names.
> 
> View attachment 807591 View attachment 807592 View attachment 807593



Mr. Fish, you never cease to amaze me!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bentwoody66 (Jun 17, 2018)

Freqman1 said:


> Looking good Ken. Just curious what badge was on it originally. What badge you gonna put on it? V/r Shawn



Catfish's Sam's Co badge would be nice!!!!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------

